# midwest slotcar show sunday march 20th 2016



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*midwest slotcar show sunday march 20th 2016 highland indiana*

Midwest slotcar show sunday march 20th 2016. its honda27 1 afxnut 0. 116 days to go .:wave: highland indiana


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*widwest slot car show update*

the widwest slot car update brought to you by honda27. its only 95 days away. sunday march 20th 2016. now its honda27 2 afxnut 0. hehe.:wave:


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

honda27 said:


> the widwest slot car update brought to you by honda27. its only 95 days away. sunday march 20th 2016. now its honda27 2 afxnut 0. hehe.:wave:


Where is this widwest show I would like to go?:freak:


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

What country is that in?

The misinformation due to the typo should disqualify Honda's entries from the game. 

Spelling matters...


----------



## swamibob (Jan 20, 2009)

ajd350 said:


> What country is that in?
> 
> The misinformation due to the typo should disqualify Honda's entries from the game.
> 
> Spelling matters...


That's funny right there I don't care who you are.  

Tom


----------



## Tazman6069 (Mar 20, 2005)

Mid-Wildwest show for those with pistol grip controls.


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

ajd350 said:


> What country is that in?
> 
> The misinformation due to the typo should disqualify Honda's entries from the game.
> 
> Spelling matters...



I agree Al. But the question is, "Do we want to hear Honda whine?", it would be like being at a race with him. We better let the post stand. 

 Randy.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

" what in the wide world of sports is going on here?"


----------



## glueside (Jul 31, 2010)

alpink & honda27 - what is going on guys? How many days till the show?


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*midwest slot car show update*

Midwest slotcar show update brought to you by honda27 its only 74 days away. now its honda27 3 afxnut 0 . only 9 weeks away see you again in 3 weeks.:wave:


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

GOOD MORNING HOBBYTALK!

Well it's been a mild winter here in my part of the country. I hope everyone is well. 

We only have 53 days until the March 20th, 2016 Slotcar Show.

That makes the score Honda-3 to A/FX Nut-1. 

No way was I going to let Honda shut me out. See you again in 3 weeks.

:tongue: Randy.


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

Well as promised I'm back. It's been three weeks and time for an update. 
[SIZE="4"Only 32 days until the March 20th Midwest Slot Car Show. That makes the score A/FX Nut-2 to Honda-3./SIZE]
See you in three weeks.


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*midwest slotcar show update*

this show update brought to you by honda27. only 11 days away . now its honda27 4 afxnut 2 . see you all there . see you all in 4 days 4 next update.:wave:


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*show updated*

Midwest slotcar show update brought to you by honda27. Only 7 days til show.now honda27 5 afxnut 2.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

what time is it?


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*show update*

midwest slotcar show update brought to you by honda27 0nly 6 days to go . now its honda27 6 afxnut 2 see u in 24 hrs 4 next update.


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*show update*

this show update brought to u by honda27 only 5 days away. now its honda27 7 afxnut 2 see u again in 24 hrs.:wave:


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*show update*

midwest show update brought to you by honda27 only 4 days to go. now its honda27 8 afxnut 2 i win. this years count down. :wave:


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*show update*

show update brought to you by honda27 only 3 days to go guys. its honda27 9 afxnut 2 better luck next time see u sunday at show.:wave:


----------



## ZBT Speedway (Jan 2, 2012)

Almost time


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

From now until Sunday night Darrell will get zero sleep...


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

I bet he'll be wound up like a guy on 20 large StarBucks coffee's!!!


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*show update*

show update by honda27 only 2 days away . honda27 10 afxnut 2.


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*show*

its t minus 8 hrs 14 mins til dealer set up.:wave:


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*update*

t minus 4 hrs 11 mins til set up woo hoo it show time folks see you all there.:wave:


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*update*

t minus 2 hrs 18 mins til dealer set up. :wave:


----------



## swamibob (Jan 20, 2009)

Once again a GREAT Show. Thank you to Al and the family, all the other vendors and especially the folks who came through the door! Thanks to everyone.

Tom


----------

